# Consiglio videogame Xbox



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Vorrei un vostro consiglio in merito, visto che da qui alla fine del mese ho parecchio tempo libero e mi piacerebbe riprendere in mano dopo molti mesi la console...


----------



## Miro (21 Marzo 2013)

Visto che specifichi XBOX allora scartiamo i multipiatta...se ti piace la saga di Gears of War, domani esce il Judgment, altrimenti ci possono essere Forza Horizon e Halo 4.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

No no, anche multipiattaforma va bene ovviamente, l'importante é che non sia esclusiva ps3 

Mi hai citato 3 esempi dei giochi che non cerco assolutamente, bravo


----------



## Miro (21 Marzo 2013)

Vediamo allora...niente sparatutto ignoranti e niente giochi sportivi insomma 

Il 26 esce Bioshock Infinite, se non sei pratico della saga puoi prenderti il primo capitolo (Bioshock) che fino a qualche giorno fa stava a 5 euro sul Marketplace ed è un gran gioco.

Alan Wake l'hai mai giocato? la saga di Fallout (che però è impegnativa, sono RPG quindi giochi non da "una botta e via" )?


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Dicci almeno in generale che tipo di giochi ti gustano...


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Si si, gli rpg mi piacciono molto. Ma anche i futuristici per dire (non citatemi deus ex e mass effect perché li ho già consumati  ). Comunque in generale videogame di genere action, poi se c'é una componente rpg tanto meglio

Il problema di fallout é che i giochi sono vecchissimi...

La cosa importante é che abbiano una storia principale non cortissima e che non siano una prosecuzione alla quale é impossibile giocare se non si é giocato ai precedenti capitoli


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Se ti piacciono le robe giapponesi ti consiglio Ni No Kuni che oltre a essere un capolavoro ha una trama che per finirla ci vuole un botto di tempo. Poi se vuoi spendere poco il primo Bioshock è un gioco molto valido che ora non costa nulla


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Non c'é limite di budget ovviamente...

Ni no kuni é esclusiva ps3 se non erro, diablo non mi piace, skyrim e the witcher durano centinaia di ore...


----------



## Miro (21 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si si, gli rpg mi piacciono molto. Ma anche i futuristici per dire (non citatemi deus ex e mass effect perché li ho già consumati  ). Comunque in generale videogame di genere action, poi se c'é una componente rpg tanto meglio
> 
> Il problema di fallout é che i giochi sono vecchissimi...
> 
> La cosa importante é che abbiano una storia principale non cortissima e che non siano una prosecuzione alla quale é impossibile giocare se non si é giocato ai precedenti capitoli



Vecchissimi?  Fallout 3 è uscito nel 2008 e il New Vegas nel 2010...

Se vuoi un futuristico di tipo action ti può interessare anche Enslaved.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Eh beh, rispettivamente 5 e 3 anni fa..

Enslaved mai sentito, mi informero


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Di batman arkham asylum che ne pensi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, Assasins Creed, HITMAN .... uno di questi deve pur piacerti xD


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Sleeping dogs mi attira, qualcuno ci ha giocato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Se ti piacciono gli rpg e ami le sfide, prenditi Dark Soul. Gioco fantastico e, al contrario dei giochi ultra facili di oggi, ogni volta che fai un passo avanti ammazzando un boss ti senti molto soddisfatto.
I vari Tomb Raider, Assassin's Creed, Gears of War sono una bazzecola da poppanti in confronto a Dark Soul. 
- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io ho giocato a Sleeping Dogs, gioco carino ma non aggiunge nulla al genere free roaming. Sei un poliziotto infiltrato che cerca di sgominare dall'interno alcune gang di Hong Kong. A seconda di come agisci, sblocchi abilità corpo a corpo e nuove mosse, acquisendo anche rispetto per sbloccare abiti e indumenti nuovi.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Grazie dei consigli.. Darksouls e Sleeping dogs mi intrigano, potrei prenderli entrambi


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Dark Souls ti consiglio di prenderlo solo se hai veramente molto tempo a disposizione. Dire che è difficile è quantomeno molto riduttivo.


----------



## Miro (22 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh beh, rispettivamente 5 e 3 anni fa..
> 
> Enslaved mai sentito, mi informero



Di futuristico c'è anche Metro 2033 che è un'esclusiva Xbox, è una sparatutto ma non a livelli ignoranti come COD, è un survival horror.

L'unica pecca è che è l'adattamento di un romanzo (Metro 2033 di Gluskhovsky) e gli adattamenti videoludici dei film e dei libri sono spesso fatti coi piedi, per dirti io l'ho finito 4 volte ma la trama l'ho capita solo leggendo su internet .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dark Souls ti consiglio di prenderlo solo se hai veramente molto tempo a disposizione. Dire che è difficile è quantomeno molto riduttivo.


Demon Soul (il predecessore di Dark Soul) era 10 volte più difficile 
Anche perchè agli inizi la Drake Sword ti facilita relativamente la vita in Dark Soul.


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *Demon Soul (il predecessore di Dark Soul) era 10 volte più difficile *
> Anche perchè agli inizi la Drake Sword ti facilita relativamente la vita in Dark Soul.



Addirittura?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Marzo 2013)

Considera anche che in Demon Soul non c'erano neanche i falò/checkpoint, per cui se schiattavi dovevi ripulire tutto dall'inizio.
In Dark Souls i mezzucci tipo equipaggiare l'arco e andare sopra al terrazzo per ammazzare il boss cinghiale, il bug del tentacolo del Ceaseless Discharge, la Drake Sword che è overpowered fino a metà gameplay, in Demon Souls te li sogni bellamente.
Anche la schivata, in Dark Souls se usi la rotolata nello stesso tempo in cui il nemico ti colpisce, è quasi impossibile che ti colpisca, in Demon Souls se schivi mentre ti stanno colpendo, subisci lo stesso il danno. 
Dark Souls è graficamente migliore e la mappa è nettamente più estesa di Demon Souls. Quest'ultimo invece era molto più tosto, quasi al limite della frustrazione. Tant'è che è uno dei pochissimi giochi che non ho mai finito.


----------

